# Coturnix Qual: **Five Weeks**



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I had a request to keep a running thread with pictures of my newly hatched quail, so people can see how they grow up. 

Here are some of the babies on their birthday, hatching.



















And here they are, between one and three days later. (We had a very staggered hatch.)










Check back every Thursday or Friday for new pictures. :wave:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

oh good 

What cutie little things. I am looking forward to the picture updates


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

How cute!!!!! Can't wait to see more pics!!! :leap:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

That is a great idea Epona.. did only 7 hatch?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

they are cute.......


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

We've had eight hatch, but one was not quite right and died this morning. 

I have left the incubator going just in case there are more that may hatch, but we had issues or something with the temperatures, which is the reason for the poor hatch.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

This is a great idea and it's going to be fun watching them grow. How warm do you have to keep them, now that they're hatched?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

Right now their temps are in the mid-90's. As they grow, it gets lowered bit by bit.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

Oh gosh, they are so cute! There are always newly hatched quails at our local feed store and i'm always so tempted to get a few.


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

They are so cute and... fluffy! How big do that kind of quail get?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

There are two sizes of Coturnix, these are "pharaoh", normal sized, not jumbos. As I've never had quail before, I'm not entirely sure, but I remember someone saying these will get about as big as a softball.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: Week by Week*

Well here they are, around two weeks old! They're actually a little bit younger, but for my poor brain, that's what I'm saying to help me keep track. :greengrin:

Out of the eight that hatched, we have five healthy quail, though admittedly at different stages of maturation, because of the long delay in hatching. (I made a mistake in the incubation.)



















Check back next week.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Two Weeks***

They're getting their baby feathers in!

What is the spiky brown and black thing?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Two Weeks***

A stuffed tiger, hehe. I put it in because at first, only one quail hatched and I was afraid of him feeling lonely. Then I kept it in because they like to snuggle with it and sleep.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Two Weeks***

oh how cute  they are just plain adorable. Thanks for posting them for me. I am sorry you lost the 2 more though


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Two Weeks***

It's okay, I was sad, but its something that happens when raising poultry, and it's a learning experience, I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Two Weeks***

Here we go at three weeks! Almost time to move to a larger pen. I can hear them start making cute little quail noises instead of peeping. Bad pictures, as they wouldn't sit still for anything!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Three Weeks***

awe look at them, I am always so amazed at how fast they grow up (well by they I mean birds)


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Three Weeks***

Awww, they almost look like guinea keets.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Three Weeks***

wow, this is a neat post; I love the idea of showing how much they all grow!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Three Weeks***

Here we go, nearly four weeks old!

And joy! We have one male, four females. A perfect ratio for a breeding group. :leap:

The male (see the red on his breast?):









The females:




































Just a couple more weeks and we could be seeing eggs. :clap:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Four Weeks***

They're looking great Epona!

I might have to do this with the chickies I'm getting tommorow.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Four Weeks***

Thanks!

And that sounds great. I have some chicken eggs in the incubator myself. Can't wait to see your chickies! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Four Weeks***

what beauties! :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Coturnix Qual: **Four Weeks***

Due to all the excitement yesterday, I didn't get a chance to update this! But here we are, quail about five weeks old and nearly mature. We should see eggs in 1-3 weeks, how exciting. I'll be sure to show you all the first one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how sweet -- its amazing how they mature so fast


----------



## Rainboweggs (Feb 8, 2009)

I love my coturnix quail! I have 5, 2 males and 3 females. We had another female but she died unexpectly, not sure why. I got them from a BYC buddy in the fall. I think mine are about 4 months old now. I get an egg from each of the females almost every day. Beautiful eggs. If I can find an incubator to borrow I may try hatching some of their eggs this spring. 
I can't believe how fast they grow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they do grow fast ...they were little chickadees ....not so long ago... :wink: :greengrin: 
You've taken great care of them....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, they do grow super fast!

My quail are hatched from eggs I got from a BYC member! I just received more eggs from another BYC member, but almost half were broken. I went ahead and set the rest and hopefully we'll get a good hatch anyways.


----------



## Rainboweggs (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool, our quail could be cousins! Mine came from a member who got eggs from another member.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yes, they do grow super fast!
> 
> My quail are hatched from eggs I got from a BYC member! I just received more eggs from another BYC member, but almost half were broken. I went ahead and set the rest and hopefully we'll get a good hatch anyways.


 that is so sad... that 1/2 your batch was broken....I'm sorry ...hope you have good success with the remaining ones..... :hug: :greengrin: ray:


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Good eating, both the bird and the eggs. Full grown at six weeks. I'm wondering if ya'll may know where I could order some babies. The old people around here had them, but all I can find is bobwhites now. They are mighty good eating but at six months and no eggs, the breeders I kept became culls that went in the pot.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I would check BackYardChickens.com , their forum. That's where I got mine as hatching eggs.

Speaking of eggs . . . got my first two!

So the cycle is over for these guys, they are adults, mature, and hopefully will have chicks in the future.

:clap:


----------

